# ΞΞΞΞΞ ♦♠♥♣ ΞΞΞΞΞ BULOVA WRUW SEP 2020 ΞΞΞΞΞ ♦♠♥♣ ΞΞΞΞΞ



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting things Started!

Swiss Accurron by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Nice looking Strap... what is it? 
Don't ask about the watch.... 'cause

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nice looking Strap... what is it?
> Don't ask about the watch.... 'cause
> 
> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's from the Timex X Todd Snyder Military. I wish is was a bit longer but I like it otherwise.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> It's from the Timex X Todd Snyder Military. I wish is was a bit longer but I like it otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike... I had that same watch... but gifted it.

Now I have three of the newer generation. But none came with that nice of a strap. Funny, the khaki strap above is also a TX strap.

TS Mil on custom Strap
TS Miltary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

96B230 Military today....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ReallyBored said:


> 96B230 Military today....
> 
> View attachment 15430513


Every time I see this watch my mouth waters. Sweet looking piece!

Another Bulova TX Combo 
TX Bulova Combo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1970 Oceanographer Snorkel 666


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Super Seville with new gator strap.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1967 Caravelle hand wind.
Joe


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Loving the A-15.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

1940's monopusher








And this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1973 Caravelle.
Joe


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

2180F caliber in this one...





  








bulova accutron




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 12, 2020


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Picked this up just this week 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

Type A-15 (Accu-Swiss version)....


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## cattusmaru (Jul 23, 2020)

Bulova Astronaut 214


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Old School 1960

I don't know what Bulova Model this is, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRIw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russelmillsone (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is that an automatic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tayloreuph said:


> Is that an automatic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.. Good old quartz.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Percheron and ceramic for date night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 0rbitSeries (Apr 2, 2020)

I score this piece last month. Bottom doesn't look so good but the face and dial is very sharp! One of my favorites


----------



## 0rbitSeries (Apr 2, 2020)

minuteman62 said:


>


Wow. One of the few pieces I haven't crossed off my list yet. Very nice!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sea King Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1962 Auto, 10kt RGP....


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Might as well post this here too. My grandfather's 1974 Accuquartz I inherited after his passing in 1986. Just restrapped it today and had a new battery installed within the last couple weeks. It runs within two seconds a day even with the modern batteries.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Another Antique store find, 1972 Caravelle...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just in time for Fall 
Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron Model 602 18Kt Gold

























*


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

minuteman62 said:


> *Bulova Accutron Model 602 18Kt Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> That's so clean!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The Dial and hands were in fabulous shape so it was fairly easy to restore the rest of the watch with my reliable repair sources. Rob B did an impeccable job on the (m1) movement and RePlateit in Canada did a wonderful job on the case.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

minuteman62 said:


> *Bulova Accutron Model 602 18Kt Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

An uncommon one:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron "602"


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moon watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sporting my M1 14kt White Gold Alpha on the last day of Sept and my birthday.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> Sporting my M1 14kt White Gold Alpha on the last day of Sept and my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 15476805
> 
> ...


Very cool watch and happy birthday!


----------



## amorg (Jun 29, 2020)

My Spaceview M5, humming away on a sunny Sunday beautifully.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Please post in the October ( or latest ) thread! Thanks!


----------

